# imready for sept 1 now!



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

got some shootin in today, wishin they was honkers cupped and locked up but crows and piegons will do for now.


----------



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

do ya all eat those birds at all just curious?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

meisterdog said:


> do ya all eat those birds at all just curious?


nope but they make great turttle bait for droplines, each breast is perfect size.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

That looks like a lot of fun! looks like you were using deeks?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

ErieAngler said:


> That looks like a lot of fun! looks like you were using deeks?


O yeah we scout out feilds and then set up a spread just like waterfowlin, Im tell in ya there is nothin any closer to waterfowlin than crow huntin, most birds locked up in the pocket at 20 yds!


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Thats awesome, I never wouldve thought to do that. I see hundreds of them during the fall, but not sure if I have any fields I could hunt now.

Looks like some good deer hunting there too!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

3 weeks my friends, 3 weeks


----------



## grizzly70 (Jun 30, 2006)

i here that sept 1st can't come sooner!!!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i have the itch bad ....been watching my birds every day and night


----------



## Redhead Brian (Apr 24, 2010)

Not a whole lot of geese in our area! But the few they are the farmers want them out! Good luck all!!$


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

me tooo , got me a magee hunt in november!


----------

